# What mouse do you prefer for PC gaming



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Which do you prefer?

I prefer the classic ball mouse, I just have to keep it clean, which is worth it.

I prefer the tactile feedback it gives for precise and fast aiming... I don't really have to pay attention to how I move the mouse because I can feel exactly what the rollers are doing and how it translates to on screen movement... I can't seem to pull off the same thing with an optical/laser mouse.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

I too prefer classical ball mouse


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I like wired optical/laser. Best option for online gaming by far. :happy:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Wired optical/ laser for me... No worrying about batteries dying. 

This is the one I use... 
Razer | For Gamers. By Gamers. | Gaming Hardware | Online Store - Razer Diamondback? 3G Gaming Mouse | 1800dpi 3G Infrared Sensor | Seven Programmable Hyperesponse? Buttons | On-The-Fly Sensitivity?


----------

